# Gotham



## badseed (Sep 21, 2014)

I was looking forward to this new series but the trailer is a bit shit.
I'll still give it a go though. Starts on Monday.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 21, 2014)

So it's Batman without Batman or any of his enemies or anything that makes it interesting.


----------



## maomao (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> So it's Batman without Batman or any of his enemies or anything that makes it interesting.


Batman's in the trailer posted above.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> So it's Batman without Batman or any of his enemies or anything that makes it interesting.


It starts with the murder of Bruce Wayne's parents. Instead of fast-forwarding 20 years, like a Batman story normally does, it stays there. We get to see the Gotham city that forms Batman and his enemies. There is a young Oswald Cobblepot, Edward Nigma, and various other famous characters, including what looks like Cat Woman, and Poison Ivy. I think it has potential, and will be giving it a look.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 21, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> It starts with the murder of Bruce Wayne's parents. Instead of fast-forwarding 20 years, like a Batman story normally does, it stays there. We get to see the Gotham city that forms Batman and his enemies. There is a young Oswald Cobblepot, Edward Nigma, and various other famous characters, including what looks like Cat Woman, and Poison Ivy. I think it has potential, and will be giving it a look.



Ah, so it's basically Smallville but with less prissy teen angst and more drug dealing.

Why is Jim Kerr from simple minds playing Comissioner Gordon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2014)

this has got some excellent reviews, there is a 'buzz' around it. I'll watch it when I've finished Defiance.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm more interested in the Flash, i'd rather watch actual superheroes and superpowers. I'm bored of the gritty realism. had enough of that with the Nolan movies.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I'm more interested in the Flash, i'd rather watch actual superheroes and superpowers. I'm bored of the gritty realism. had enough of that with the Nolan movies.




did you see first episode of flash? it was leaked to the torrent sites. Looks amazing.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> did you see first episode of flash? it was leaked to the torrent sites. Looks amazing.


It's not out yet is it?


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's not out yet is it?


A screener of the first episode was leaked a couple of months ago. The series is due to start in October.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's not out yet is it?




no but the first episode found its way onto Piratebay. A leak, either from a reviewers copy or closer to home, I don't know. Its very good though, I'll certainly be watching the rest of the series when its officially out


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 21, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> A screener of the first episode was leaked a couple of months ago. The series is due to start in October.


Oh, i'll wait till then. Stil haven't finished watching the Strain, or even Helix.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.cucirca.eu/gotham-season-1-episode-1-pilot/


is really quite good. Often a sries can't mantain the promise of the pilot though so we will see.

sean pertwee as alfred is one of many well know actorly faces. They've introduced three villains, including catwoman and penguin. Although they are nascent villains


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> http://www.cucirca.eu/gotham-season-1-episode-1-pilot/
> 
> 
> is really quite good. Often a sries can't mantain the promise of the pilot though so we will see.
> ...


I enjoyed it too. But there were 4 known villains, that I spotted (possibly 5).


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I enjoyed it too. But there were 4 known villains, that I spotted (possibly 5).




I got penguin, catwoman and riddler- you?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Ah, so it's basically Smallville but with less prissy teen angst and more drug dealing.
> 
> Why is Jim Kerr from simple minds playing Comissioner Gordon.



You make Atomic Suplex look positive.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I got penguin, catwoman and riddler- you?


Plus Poison Ivy, and _maybe_ Joker.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Plus Poison Ivy, and _maybe_ Joker.




oh the comedian at fish's club, yeah thinking on it I recon you may have that correct.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> oh the comedian at fish's club, yeah thinking on it I recon you may have that correct.


I've just seen it mentioned that there may be a few red herrings re: the Joker. So, it probably isn't that guy


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2014)

we can be sure on riddler tho, the senior copper called him nigma


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> we can be sure on riddler tho, the senior copper called him nigma


Yes. All the other characters mentioned are certainties.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2014)

copper on the scene of the Wayne murder- the barksdales lawyer from The Wire.


----------



## badseed (Sep 23, 2014)

I enjoyed it, I hope they don't fuck the rest up.

The Joker was (in the excellent Alan Moore "A Killing Joke") a failed night club comedian who was talked into wearing the red hood by a gang of criminals.
So it could have been him auditioning for Fish, it would make a reasonable back story to his introduction to criminals.
I would lock in Poison Ivy, Riddler, Penguin and Catwoman.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2014)

So many fire escapes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a huge comic book fan , but to be honest I struggled with it 

but to be fair i wasn't expecting great things


----------



## youngian (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Why is Jim Kerr from simple minds playing Comissioner Gordon.


Becuase Bex has an away match


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2014)

I hope there will be more sean pertwee/alfred


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 24, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope there will be more sean pertwee/alfred



He seems to be a bit different from the usual choices for Alfred.  I can see this Alfred wading into a bar brawl with a club.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2014)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> He seems to be a bit different from the usual choices for Alfred.  I can see this Alfred wading into a bar brawl with a club.




younger Alfred being hard? that would be good. Pertwee's done his share of the action as well, Dog Soldiers is a great brit werewolf film


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2014)

alfred was originally MI5 iirc or at least heavily connected


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2014)

What channel is this on, please


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> He seems to be a bit different from the usual choices for Alfred.  I can see this Alfred wading into a bar brawl with a club.



In the "Dark Knight" comic timeline, IIRC Alfred is an ex-soldier/ex-spook.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2014)

D'wards said:


> What channel is this on, please




channel 5 have it but the interwebs says its not airing till october here

I posted a streaming link on the last page if you want to watch it on your computational device


----------



## badseed (Sep 24, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I've just seen it mentioned that there may be a few red herrings re: the Joker. So, it probably isn't that guy


Looks like you're right. Apparently there is a potential Joker in each episode.

http://www.slashfilm.com/joker-gotham-tv-series-teases/


----------



## bemused (Sep 30, 2014)

What on Earth is happening to Sean Pertwee's accent? It's awful.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2014)

he's got a londonish-accent anyway but I think he tries to posh it a bit in this cos, y'know. Butler.


Slower episode this week but Cobblepot (and his mum!) are deliciously insane.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 30, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> he's got a londonish-accent anyway but I think he tries to posh it a bit in this cos, y'know. Butler.
> 
> 
> Slower episode this week but Cobblepot (and his mum!) are deliciously insane.



Carol Kane is always good in kooky roles.

She played opposite of Andy Kaufman in Taxi and managed to hold her own.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2014)

Another good episode. Penguin and ickle catwoman both good value. Some hammy acting elsewhere though, don't think much of the mob boss woman but I expect she'll meet a sticky end in the not-too-distant.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2014)

Just realised that Falconi is Rawls from the wire. Thats two wire actors I've spotted in this now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 1, 2014)

much better episode this week


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 1, 2014)

Who was the potential Joker in this episode do you think? I forgot to look out for him.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Who was the potential Joker in this episode do you think? I forgot to look out for him.





Spoiler



Some cop calls Gordon's partner a 'clown' at one point when he's having a scrap in the police station.


----------



## captainmission (Oct 1, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Some hammy acting elsewhere though, don't think much of the mob boss woman but I expect she'll meet a sticky end in the not-too-distant.



She pretty much the only one i like. At least she realises she in a show that's shit and has fun with the god awful dialogue they make her say.


----------



## Santino (Oct 14, 2014)

Huh. Might give episode 2 a go but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2014)

saw it last night on c5, quite enjoyed it - noticed (tho not sure anyone else has spotted it) the loony us marshal out of sons of anarchy season 6 (donal logue) as gordon's partner.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 14, 2014)

I did notice that. Its a very incestuose show, theres also 2 wire actors- did you spot the slimy barksdale lawyer?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I did notice that. Its a very incestuose show, theres also 2 wire actors- did you spot the slimy barksdale lawyer?


someone should do a social network graph of the wire, breaking bad, sons of anarchy, the shield etc. loads and loads of shared personnel.


----------



## ringo (Oct 14, 2014)

Not bad, dunno, maybe, yer probably.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> someone should do a social network graph of the wire, breaking bad, sons of anarchy, the shield etc. loads and loads of shared personnel.




for added verisimilitude it should take the form of a police incident room board, with lots of photos on a white board connected by different coloured lines


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 14, 2014)

It was ok for a first episode, watched tonight fairly enjoyable. 

Adorable little cat woman,  Sean Pertwee as Alfred made me smile, Jada looking good.  Looking forward to next week.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2014)

2nd episode is much better onenameshelley  ( hello and long time no see mate  )

im just about to watch the 3rd & 4th


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok cool, sounds good. 

Hi RN


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 14, 2014)

Watching 4th now, loving it


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2014)

penguin continues to deliver


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 15, 2014)

Pilot episode was quite good.

Did they clone Jeff Bridges for the role of Harvey Bollocks?


----------



## starfish (Oct 15, 2014)

Damn. Missed it last night due to Scotland game/Apprentice. Will try to catch it tonight on ch5 +24.

eta Double damn. It was on monday & on ch5 +24 last night.

ete Ooh, its on on demand.


----------



## starfish (Oct 15, 2014)

That wasnt too bad. I think we'll keep with it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 16, 2014)

Only just watched episode 1 and was thoroughly unconvinced. The writing seems pretty pedestrian and by the numbers, not much wit or imagination. Same goes for much of the acting.

Will stick with it, but hoping it will get better.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 17, 2014)

I hope they aren't going to do some kind of plotline with  young batman and young catwoman. She doesn't need to be in it at all.

On the hole i thought it was decent, but it does seem to neuter the idea that Batman's foes exist as an externalised aspect of his own fucked up character, not just people that become supervillains independently.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 23, 2014)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Carol Kane is always good in kooky roles.
> 
> She played opposite of Andy Kaufman in Taxi and managed to hold her own.



didn't she play the ghost of Christmas present in scrooged? If so I love her, her voice is amazing, she is the best thing in the whole movie and I love Bill Murray. And yes she was wicked as the mother.

Ok so 2nd episode in, and the best thing so far is tiny cat women, who knew steam punk googles could look that good?? tiny bruce wayne is annoying but to be honest Batman himself has always bored the tits off of me, its the baddies that make batman good (waits to be flamed)  loving the work of the penguin, and Alfred (be still my beating heart Mr Pertwee) yes definitely going to hang on in there. As brain candy goes its sweet enough to keep me watching.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 23, 2014)

Not feeling this.

I enjoyed ep1. But i don't see this going anywhere interesting because I can't see how it can. I also think incluyding young Bruce Wayne and his exploits at conquering fear was a poor choice.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2014)

starting to shape up now. The buddy cop dynamic has clicked and become quite funny. Bruce/Alfred got more interesting and the gang wars of Gotham are played cleverly.

Peril of the week was an interesting nod to Bane's drug


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 24, 2014)

I keep looking for things to enjoy in it, it's not great but I'll give it some leeway because I like the subject matter.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 26, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> didn't she play the ghost of Christmas present in scrooged? If so I love her, her voice is amazing, she is the best thing in the whole movie and I love Bill Murray. And yes she was wicked as the mother.
> 
> Ok so 2nd episode in, and the best thing so far is tiny cat women, who knew steam punk googles could look that good?? tiny bruce wayne is annoying but to be honest Batman himself has always bored the tits off of me, its the baddies that make batman good (waits to be flamed)  loving the work of the penguin, and Alfred (be still my beating heart Mr Pertwee) yes definitely going to hang on in there. As brain candy goes its sweet enough to keep me watching.



Avoiding anyone who's torrenting and posting (we need two threads when its this close between states and UK episodes), but this is the UK post I've agreed with most so far.

Bruce Wayne's journey into fascism is a fascinating "act 2" (as per Batman Begins being by far the best of all of the movies), but act 1 just shows some spoiled rich dick moping about the place, especially when the young'un in question is this mediocre, and act 3 is, as you say, all about the bad guys.

Batman himself always manages to be boring despite having a genius IQ, all the best gadgets, and top end martial art skillz; fucking Shitehawk Holmes.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 26, 2014)

I thought it's was going to be like the Gotham police comic where you never see batman - but he's around


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2014)

A massive bit of retconning this week. I wouldn't accept it from a straight story, but as its comics...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2014)

Im really starting to enjoy this after being really dubious about it


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> Im really starting to enjoy this after being really dubious about it


Me too. Tonight's episode is fucking good so far.

Ironically the one slightly weak link is Bruce Wayne himself. But I'm loving both the character development and plot to date.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2014)

good episode last night. On reflection not a great deal happened with the peril of the week, just a play by fish mooney. But character development and plotting in general was well done. Good to see two face.

some weirdly inappropriate bits with catwoman/minibruce.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 19, 2014)

Cobblepot is what keeps me watching.


----------



## onenameshelley (Nov 19, 2014)

our  catch up tv buggered up at the end of ep 5 so I don't know what happened about the therapist and the goat?
can someone tell me tah as its frustrating.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 19, 2014)

Spirit of the Goat was by far the best episode yet.  And it really emphasizes that Fish Mooney needs to go, she's just not interesting.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Nov 19, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> our  catch up tv buggered up at the end of ep 5 so I don't know what happened about the therapist and the goat?
> can someone tell me tah as its frustrating.





Spoiler



The therapist was working pro-bono for years, and had hypnotised the two goats into doing her bidding. She was also hypnotising the father of the missing girl. It was a plot to make the rich suffer, and when Harvey didn't go along with it she set the father on him. Cue rubbish fight scene and the therapist getting shot in the knee


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Good to see two face.


 I guess it flew over my head... Which one was supposed to be two face?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2014)

harvey dent, the bloke flipping the two headed coin!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2014)

apparently we are getting a pre-natal origin story for Robin on this show


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2014)

oh dear...

this weeks eps ( us pace ) got slated but I really enjoyed it


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> oh dear...
> 
> this weeks eps ( us pace ) got slated but I really enjoyed it




I think people wanted a monster of the week a bit more compelling than a bombmaker working for fish mooney. I thought it was good. Cobblepot in full knicker sniffing mode


----------



## youngian (Nov 20, 2014)

The period look is interesting as its not quite modern day but is not in a specified decade that is easy to ID either. Also it would be a waste not to develop a character with a name like Kristen Kringle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2014)

the tech is well out of synch with the period look 

but yeah, I always thought Gotham was supposed to be some ill defined 1930ish american gothic.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 20, 2014)

I think they've said it's deliberately anachronistic, better to think of it as a paralell universe version, but roughly set in the 80/90's.


----------



## onenameshelley (Nov 20, 2014)

thanks Metal Malcolm I was seriously peeved when it just ended randomly


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2014)

The bit at the end...



Spoiler



Barbara is cheating on Gordon with a girl? That's a bit odd, last week she was willing to walk into hell with him. I'd say it was out of character but Barbara hasn't really been given much of a character so I can't tell. Gordon didn't seem that bothered that his missus had left either, he was more worried about Catnipper.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> The bit at the end...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ending



That was Montoya, who she'd already been in a relationship with, a shit move on her part but not unsurprising if she's emotionally all over the place and looking for protection


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 27, 2014)

Great mid-season finale -

Alfred 



Spoiler: Episode 10



Good dynamic between Bruce and Cat, the child actors are getting more comfortable it seems. And shout out to the girl playing 'Ivy', she was suitably batshit crazy (the single eye twitch was great )

Entertaining mobster stuff this episode too, the dinner scene was funny and macabre at the same time - "let's eat" *everyone else nervously eyes the corpse face down in his food*

Harvey / Alfred double act was good for laughs, and Alfred kicking ass and charming Fish was lolsome.

Interesting ending with Gordon being booted to Arkham Asylum duty (anybody else get a touch of the 'McNulty's' with the scene between him and the Mayor and the episode ending? ), guessing we might be seeing a few more proto-villains next year.



Long break is a pain in the ass though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2014)

Loved it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah lots of quality stuff from Alfred this week.


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2014)

Having just watched this week's episode on Channel 5, am I right to assume the last few posts refer to the series as shown in the US (i.e. ahead of us), and therefore I should not reveal the spoilers?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 27, 2014)

T & P said:


> Having just watched this week's episode on Channel 5, am I right to assume the last few posts refer to the series as shown in the US (i.e. ahead of us), and therefore I should not reveal the spoilers?



Yeah the spoilers are for the latest US episode.


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks. It sounds very interesting and I'll fight the temptation to click on them. I can only hope we're running just one week behind in the UK.

So far I've been pretty fucking impressed with the series. Best thing to emerge for for a while IMO.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2014)

we have just watch ep 10 US pace


----------



## Chuff (Nov 28, 2014)

Sean Pertwee is the best Alfred ever, loving this series, last week I realised Sean was John Pertwee's son which made me very happy coz I once saw his dad in costume driving bessie


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2014)

I think he's a better alfred than caine phoning it in


----------



## badseed (Nov 29, 2014)

Alfred dishing it out 
Lovecraft said some interesting things. I think we might get some court of owls/illuminati stuff.


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2014)

Good final episode before the mini break (for those of us plebs who can only watch the UK broadcast). Hadn't thought too much of Alfred before today but today he came into his own. I liked the cameo by the future Ms Poison Ivy as well.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 17, 2014)

T & P said:


> Good final episode before the mini break (for those of us plebs who can only watch the UK broadcast). Hadn't thought too much of Alfred before today but today he came into his own. I liked the cameo by the future Ms Poison Ivy as well.


Yeah...it certainly becomes more interesting when he's involved.   He's more cockney-criminal than droll man-servant but his relationship with Bruce is nice and complex.

Fish Mooney has to go...honestly.   She's the least interesting of the female characters, and some are not interesting at all.

I think it's difficult for them to introduce a Joker character because he would become the centre of everything.


----------



## starfish (Dec 18, 2014)

We're keeping with it, ms starfish likes its look & also the back stories. Alfred was great this week. Yeah, its ok & so far worth following.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 18, 2014)

I haven't got a clue what's going on half the time but I've really been enjoying it! Is it not on now for a few weeks then?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 18, 2014)

moomoo said:


> I haven't got a clue what's going on half the time but I've really been enjoying it! Is it not on now for a few weeks then?


Yeah most of the US shows do that afaik at xmas.  The ones I see, anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2015)

Its back!

and in yet another Wire actor spot, Clay 'Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit' Davis stars as Arkhams new Director


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh cool, didn't think it'd be back til feb/ march.

Agent Carter started last night too. 

To the torrentmobile!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 7, 2015)

is there an agent carter thread?

no beong a pedant,. i was just going to start one if there isnt.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 7, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> is there an agent carter thread?
> 
> no beong a pedant,. i was just going to start one if there isnt.



Not that I'm aware of, was going to watch the first episode and see if it held my interest enough to warrant starting one, so by all means


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 7, 2015)

i might do the same thing


----------



## moomoo (Jan 7, 2015)

Bugger. Did it start again on Monday?


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 7, 2015)

moomoo said:


> Bugger. Did it start again on Monday?


I think it starts in February for UK TV


----------



## moomoo (Jan 7, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> I think it starts in February for UK TV



Phew! Thanks. I thought I had missed it!


----------



## Corax (Feb 23, 2015)

Gotham's my favourite thing on my 'steal it off bitorrent' list atm, and anyone who doesn't like it is an idiot who should have their genitals surgically swapped for various parts of their face.

Still enjoying The Flash & Arrow too, along similar comic book lines.  Got to be careful with the order you watch those two in though, as there are crossovers and you can come across spoilers unexpectedly.

Also - Archer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2015)

DC have currently fucked everything they have turned their hands too. They'be fucked Constantine, Arrow and OMFG how can you fuck Flash, but they have

I really stuck with gotham but the fish mooney on a prison boat was enough. Just fuck off. Insulting my intelligence.


----------



## Corax (Feb 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Insulting my *intelligence*.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2015)

Fuck you, I don't have dyslexia so you aren't oppressing me! You nob


----------



## starfish (Feb 23, 2015)

Has it started again on 5 yet?


----------



## Corax (Feb 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Fuck you, I don't have dyslexia so you aren't oppressing me! You nob


Why, was it spelt wrong?  I didn't think it was, but I have a sneaking suspicion that I have early-onset senility.  Or I may just be pretty thick.  One of those anyway.  Maybe both - I work in the public sector after all, and according to the Mail we're all fucktards.

I was disparaging your _(uncharacteristically, tbf - x) _poor judgement in your rating of Gotham.  It rocks, and if you refuse to admit it then I'm going to start sending your mum _*those*_ photos again.

Mwa x


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2015)

starfish said:


> Has it started again on 5 yet?


oh it airs on 5. There is the final judgement. On Gotham.

Judgement on Gotham is a fucking ace dredd\batman crossover if you care to purchase it


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2015)

.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 23, 2015)

Archer


----------



## starfish (Feb 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> oh it airs on 5. There is the final judgement. On Gotham.
> 
> Judgement on Gotham is a fucking ace dredd\batman crossover if you care to purchase it


It is indeed & I did. Several years ago 

My own question was answered during a break in 10,000 BC. It's returning soon.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> oh it airs on 5. There is the final judgement. On Gotham.
> 
> Judgement on Gotham is a fucking ace dredd\batman crossover if you care to purchase it


1 of 4 cross overs that have been collected here

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Batman-Judge-Dredd-Collection-2000/dp/1781082251


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2015)

my aching wallet  its my birthday on friday mind, so i'll get it then


----------



## T & P (Mar 16, 2015)

I have just stumbled across C5 and noticed they're showing the first two new episodes tonight. Why haven't they publicised it? 

Just started on the +1 channel if anyone needs to catch it up.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 17, 2015)

Any chance American speed stuff could be put in spoilers from here on in?


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> Any chance American speed stuff could be put in spoilers from here on in?


No.  Just get with modernity and go to EZTV.


----------



## juice_terry (Mar 17, 2015)

It's on a break in the states until April 13th so I've been well ahead of Channel 5's showings by downloading torrents.. great easy to watch telly


----------



## starfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Bugger. Fell asleep not long into the second episode last night. Thank goodness for catchup.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2015)

Watching it on 5+24, not bad as a distraction.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 18, 2015)

So did Clay Davies know the nurse was a patient? Or you know not patient any more but someone who lived in the basement or something? Anyone?


----------



## Corax (Mar 18, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> So did Clay Davies know the nurse was a patient? Or you know not patient any more but someone who lived in the basement or something? Anyone?


Probably distracted by his duties as a Senator.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2015)

didn't even give us a 'sheeeeeeeeeeeit'


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 19, 2015)

Morena Baccarin


----------



## starfish (Apr 14, 2015)

Last nights was a cracking episode. Loads of stuff going on, new characters appearing. It's finally hitting its stride.


----------



## starfish (May 5, 2015)

Glad we stuck with it. It's been worth it.


----------



## The Octagon (May 5, 2015)

Enjoying it (especially the US-pace episodes recently), but can't help thinking that the kid from the O.C. playing Gordon took his acting style directly from Timothy Olyphant in Deadwood, he's 90% clenched at all times


----------



## oneunder (May 8, 2015)

Timothy 'Touching Cloth'  Olyphant in Deadwood...	  He will probably end up in the west world remake..


----------



## starfish (May 20, 2015)

Excellent use of The The this week. Its not the greatest TV show & it has a few flaws but its enjoyable & keeps us watching. So far.


----------



## joustmaster (May 21, 2015)

Just finished binge watching the whole series. 
Excellent TV

Except for Fish Mooney's accent.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (May 21, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Except for Fish Mooney's accent.



How so?


----------



## joustmaster (May 21, 2015)

Lemon Eddy said:


> How so?


It kept changing. Like she kept forgetting to do it.
And I have no idea what accent it was meant to be.


----------



## starfish (May 26, 2015)

Good ending to series 1. Roll on autumn.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 15, 2015)

Just finished catching up with this on Netflix. Thought it was patchy and some odd decisions were made (the whole Mooney on the island thing was very peculiar) but there were also some great moments, and like the relatively ensemble feel to it, all the different storylines going on and some interesting dynamics between the characters.

Will be interesting to see where it all goes in S2.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 24, 2015)

Whole series watched inside 26 hours. Tetris-dreaming tonite, I think, but deffo worth it


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 22, 2015)

New series has started


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 24, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> New series has started



Thought it was a strong start, straight into the overarcing plot strand and shaking the characters up massively.



Spoiler: Season 2 Episode 1



Seems like they're either saying 'fuck it' and having their own Joker origin story, or that kid is a massive red herring.

Barbara is mildly less annoying as a crazy Arkhamite 

The Batcave scene was very well done, the kid playing Bruce seems to have relaxed into the role a little more too.

Penguin still great, Riddler looking promising, no more Fish Mooney (thank god), Bullock still funny and cool.

Surprisingly violent too, severed head ventriloquism and frenzied stabbings in particular. Wonder if the success of Daredevil has made them up things slightly?

Gordon still seems to me to be the weak link, his character was all over the place in this episode, hopefully they sort it out.

Morena Baccarin in her nightdress


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 26, 2015)

FFS, C5 not bothering to show it until next year


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> FFS, C5 not bothering to show it until next year


No wonder people steal shit online. I usually wait if it's weeks or a couple of months even but fuck em.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 26, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> FFS, C5 not bothering to show it until next year


Watch gotham 201 hdtv lol  online - VidBull


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 6, 2015)

just seen ep 3, now i didnt see that coming....


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 6, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> just seen ep 3, now i didnt see that coming....


Yeah, that's certainly put the cat among the pigeons.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 15, 2015)

Just watched the latest episode.



Spoiler: Ep 4



Jesus Christ Alfred 

And Vic Mackey setting up a Strike....Force


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 20, 2015)

Marathoning this on night shift.

Fucking hell its bad.


----------



## T & P (Jan 17, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Thought it was a strong start, straight into the overarcing plot strand and shaking the characters up massively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just watched 1st ep of S2, which finally started on Channel 5 last week. Agree with pretty much all your comments- good start indeed.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 18, 2016)

is series 2 on netflicks?


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 18, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> is series 2 on netflicks?



It's only half way through Season 2 (returns in the US on the 29th February).

Won't be on Netflix for a while yet (Summer at the earliest).


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 27, 2016)

*C5 pace*

Watching it weekly is certainly different to last time (twenty-six hour marathon). If it makes it to Netflix before it finishes on C5, I'll likely finish it off, but doubt it'll happen.

Not surprised to see Jerome killed, I guessed they were gonna opt for multiple 'Jokers'. Shame though, he was excellent as well as a total babe. Not buying batshit Babs 180 degree turn in the space of a couple of episodes.

Is it next week Vic Mackey arrives to clean up the GCPD?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 1, 2016)

Holy shitballs, this is fucking awesome!!


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Holy shitballs, this is fucking awesome!!


It is a very well written, shot and paced series. Season one was great, S2 (so far) fucking superlative.


----------



## starfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Holy shitballs, this is fucking awesome!!


Its hit a stride & is keeping it up. Loving it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 15, 2016)

*Watches Episode 10*

Well, I'm exhausted


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 17, 2016)

Series three now commissioned


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 17, 2016)

Anyone up to episode 14?



Spoiler



Good stuff so far, they did Victor Freeze well and the Bruce v Waynes killer story was so well acted


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 25, 2016)

As I say every week: FUCKING HELL!! And we're only half way through the season 

Not really looking forward to Mr Freeze, I just don't see how they can make him fit into this distrinctly non-neon, non-camp world of grime and sleaze. AM looking forward to Hugo Strange, who I don't know outside of speculation re this show, but he's being played by Father Ray from Oz


----------



## juice_terry (Mar 27, 2016)

You won't be disappointed Nine Bob Note, It's all coming together nicely, Mr.Freeze done well and the riddler is finally fully emrging cracking stuff so far


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2016)

I gave up on it ably after the beginning of season 2 but last night I managed to get back up to ep 15 last night , it's not as bad as it was but the bloke playing Jim Gordom really annoys me..


----------



## starfish (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm so glad we stuck with this. It's gone from strength to strength with each episode. Yes, it's a bit hoary at times but I love the look of it & how they're looking at the back stories of the characters too.


----------



## starfish (Jun 24, 2016)

That built up to a hell of a finish. Great to see Fish back & Penguin getting his evil back. Cant wait for the third series.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2016)

*Doesn't read recent posts*

Accidently gave up watching it a couple of months ago, so am now gonna wait till it reaches Netflix over the summer and then watch the whole lot in one day like last year


----------



## starfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> *Doesn't read recent posts*
> 
> Accidently gave up watching it a couple of months ago, so am now gonna wait till it reaches Netflix over the summer and then watch the whole lot in one day like last year


Youll love it.


----------



## Corax (Jun 29, 2016)

Bloody nora, just learned that young Bruce is only 15 IRL!  Thought he was a wee bit wooden to say the least in S1, but he's really starting to show edges of snarl quite subtly in S2.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 29, 2016)

Corax said:


> Bloody nora, just learned that young Bruce is only 15 IRL!  Thought he was a wee bit wooden to say the least in S1, but he's really starting to show edges of snarl quite subtly in S2.


Only? How old did you think he was??


----------



## Corax (Jun 29, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Only? How old did you think he was??


Dunno, but I'd assumed he was one of those many child actors that through late development, camera angles, and make-up/styling are able to play parts quite a few years their junior.  A shortarse 17 or something I guess.

Maisie Williams looks about 12 for example.


----------



## Corax (Jun 29, 2016)

Just watching episode 19 (Azrael).

Prof Strange looks to be making good progress; Bruce should increase his funding.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2016)

Season 2 really takes off when B D Wong shows up.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 4, 2016)

Just finished watching S2 on Netflix - fuck yeah! Never really bought into the show with Galavan as the big bad (ignore my previous posts ), but Professor Strange and Miss Peabody have been bloody great/hilarious! Not surprised to see Mooney back - we DID see her in the storage tube way back when Indian Hill was first introduced! The intro of the Court of Owls however, I'm not buying. Where were they when Falcone and Moroni were running the city? Or Galavan? Nice to see Penguin back to his old tricks, but no expo as to why Butch immediately starts taking orders from him. Sad to see the demise of Penguin Snr too, I thought they were great together.

So, Gordon announces he's leaving, just as a plague of super villains is unleashed upon the city   Series three starts in Americaland in two weeks, but we'll have to wait until January again


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 2, 2017)

If anyone is up with US-pace, the latest episode is probably the best one of the entire series and the acting from the kid who plays Bruce was brilliant.

Some incredibly well done allusions to the Batman mythos:



Spoiler



Jerome and Bruce's fight in the hall of mirrors directly referencing The Dark Knight Returns and beginning the Joker / Batman dance in the place where it 'ends' -







Not to mention Jerome specifically calling Bruce 'Darling' just like in the comic.

And that final scene between Bruce and Alfred -



Chills


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 2, 2017)

yeah watched it last night, in fact the last 2 have been very good, one particular thing has been lifted straight from quite recent comincs


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 2, 2017)

It hasn't even started on Channel 5 yet..........


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 21, 2017)

What the hell has happened to the UK showing of season 3?? Still no word on when it's going to start. This is unacceptable. I might as well download it.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 21, 2017)

come on dude. Its 2008. 
People don't watch terrestrial tv anymore.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 21, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> come on dude. Its 2008.
> People don't watch terrestrial tv anymore.


OK........................


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 21, 2017)

Give it to Sky FFS.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> come on dude. Its 2008.
> People don't watch terrestrial tv anymore.


I think you'll find they do


----------



## starfish (May 22, 2018)

Re series 3. We did not know it was/had been on Netflix & settled down recently to watch what we thought was series 3 starting on E4. After the "previously on..."part we realised something was amiss & that this was series 4 on E4 & that we therefore hadnt seen series 3. We are currently nearing the end of s3 & i am loving it. Then we can go straight into series 4. Which im hoping is as good.


----------



## starfish (Aug 11, 2018)

Series 4 has been brilliantly mental. My favourite thing on the telly just now & pushing for a top 5 slot of all time tv shows.


----------

